# savage 110 trigger job????



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys I just bought a savage model 110 270.... we were sighting it in today and come to find it has pretty stiff trigger, which kinda makesme anticipate the shot and seems to cause me to pull alil what's the process of getting a lighter trigger put on this gun and abouts what something like this cost? Just figured id ask you guys prior to calling around! Thanks for the help!!!!!!!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

look into buying an accu-trigger, you will not regret it!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

I put a Timney trigger in my Savage 110 .270...awesome. Take it to a gunsmith, some have an adjustable trigger.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah I got a gun over with timu at Baywatch towers having him do some work on it now so as soon as he calls for me to come pick it up im gonna ask him about it also jus wanted to get some others input also.......


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you can retrofit a standard Savage 110 with the new style accu-trigger that is on the new models, great trigger and user adjustable.


----------

